# Recon for my saltwater fly fishing vacation in July



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

My parents moved to SC last Sept. and we wanted to run down and visit them for Memorial Day. On Saturday, we drove over to Ocean Isle, NC to see the beach house where we are vacationing in July and to fish a little. I took this as a recon trip for my week of saltwater fishing. I've never been to this beach area so I was excited to see the inlets, grass flats, and surf area. My #1 goal is a shark on the fly in my kayak. I also want to paddle the inlet and grass flats and look for reds, flounder, and anything else I can find.

Access to the inlet is literally less than 100 yards from the house and kayak-friendly.



















We fished from the pier with conventional gear and found small Atlantic Sharpnose sharks...and lots of them.





































I want one substantially bigger than those little guys. I have the 10wt ready to rock and roll. The plan is to chum them close enough to cast to them with a fly rod, then send either a large streamer or large topwater out to them on the 10wt with single strand steel leader. Weather permitting...which it wasn't last October when I tried the 1st time...I think I can pull it off.


----------



## SweetFeet (Aug 7, 2006)

Dang. That's cool stuff. I wouldn't care how bit they were, catching a shark on a fly is something most of us can only dream about. Look forward to your July posting!


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

They are 3-4 weeks ahead of where they normally are as far as water tempts go.
I have gone to TopSail the first week of Aug for the last few years. Fishing is marginal. Just because of the time of year.
Would try some night fishing or very early in the morning. 
Always something around.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

The sharks are both my primary goal and my backup plan, in a way. I know they are always there along the coast and can just about always be chummed up. Redfish and other inlet species are sort of my Goal 1A. I plan to split time pretty evenly between the surf and the inlet, but if the inlet fishing isn't panning out, I will primarily fish the surf for sharks which is (by all accounts) very reliable. I am consulting a Wilmington area guide for info and he has been very helpful. 

For chumming, I'd like to get some fresh fish on conventional gear, but will also be using a dry chum product that is very highly recommended. It is dispersed through a PVC tube with holes in it and is supposed to yield very good results. Even a hundred yards past the breakers the water is relatively shallow, so I think I can get the fly presented to sharks if they respond well to the chum.


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

I will be in Topsail last week of June.
Planning on hitting the surf and getting out for one guided trip while we are down.
We used to go to Myrtle Beach when I was a kid and we still have a place down there. Rented all the time now. I can't stand the crowds.
Love the area your folks are in and Topsail.
Not near the madness.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

bigduck10 said:


> I will be in Topsail last week of June.
> Planning on hitting the surf and getting out for one guided trip while we are down.
> We used to go to Myrtle Beach when I was a kid and we still have a place down there. Rented all the time now. I can't stand the crowds.
> Love the area your folks are in and Topsail.
> Not near the madness.


They are actually living around Florence in a great little development. We're all going to Ocean Isle in July for vacation. We used to stay a lot down around Garden City, which is also a lot lighter on crowds than Myrtle. This will be my first vacation in Ocean Isle, but the last time my family went there my dad landed about a 30-ish inch bonnet head shark in the surf.


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

About this size?


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

about 50 or 60#


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

ledslinger said:


> about 50 or 60#


Silver king!?


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

TheCream said:


> Silver king!?


Yep---only got out 1 day but we ate and drank well---caught very west of key west---fly was a marquesa sunrise--stu apte style


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

Very good. I have never managed to get one to the boat. Have had two hooked. 
One on my 10 weight which was a little light for the one I had hooked. Went and borrowed a 12 weight and I didn't "Bow to the King" and it tossed the hook.
They are something.


----------



## SweetFeet (Aug 7, 2006)

ledslinger said:


> about 50 or 60#


That pic got me a little giddy. So awesome. On a fly rod?


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks---Tarpon always get me giddy,SweetFeet---Especially when casting to them. I had 3 fish eat---caught one. Guide got this jump on his phone camera and a small movie file.

12 wt Sage rplxi---Sharkskin line


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

That is awesome!


----------



## bucknuts05 (Mar 29, 2011)

i lived in surfside for 3 years. My brother has lived in the myrtle area for almost twenty years. We fished the reefs and Murrells Inlet weekly. This was before I got into fly fishing. Wow those were the days. If anyone is heading down to that area, if you have the time go blue crabbing off of the old bridge as you enter Georgetown. Some of the biggest blue crabs I've ever seen!


----------

